
Schmidt Futures Challenges: Eric Schmidt foundation to improve societal outcomes - urs2102
https://schmidtfutures.com/our-work/challenges/
======
zachgleicher
I'm helping organize the APM program. If you would like to sign up to hear
more information, please fill out this form:
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSd9M5BbzlT50k1KWOOH...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSd9M5BbzlT50k1KWOOHMAWTx4SlCXgKAEVuTqY_lZIqH7kb_Q/viewform)

------
urs2102
Haven't seen any discussion for this on HN, but came across Schmidt Futures.

Seems like Eric and Wendy Schmidt's version of the Bill & Melinda Gates
Foundation, but wanted to see if the challenges were of interest to anyone or
if anyone here knows anything about it.

~~~
zachgleicher
I'm helping with recruiting for the APM program that is part of the Schmidt
Futures Challenge. To sign up for more information, you can fill out this
form:
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSd9M5BbzlT50k1KWOOH...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSd9M5BbzlT50k1KWOOHMAWTx4SlCXgKAEVuTqY_lZIqH7kb_Q/viewform)

